# salt and water retention



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

I Have been doing alot of reading lately on water retention and ways of manipulating it while dieting etc. I no that for every 1g of carbs you consume you hold about 2.4g of water or something along this line.

I am curiouse if this is the same for salt/sodium as i know it makes you hold water. My thoughts are more leaned towards pre contest and carbing up etc. Would you add salt when carbing up to help hold water or does the sodium have a different effect etc. also would dropping carbs when you deplete but having sodium/salt still in the diet cause you to hold water and if so how much etc.

I havnt found much info yet but i am still reading but thought id post on here to see if any1 had any info.

regards

hilly


----------



## j1mshere (Jul 7, 2008)

as im aware....

carbs help draw the water into the muscle, making you look fuller

where as sodium makes you hold water bewteen the skin and the muscle making you look smooth

...or soemthing like that!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

High sodium intake draws magnesium ions out of your body. When out of ballace it can cause water retention and higher blood pressure (via the lack of magnesium which gives arterys there elasticity).

The type of salt you're consumng plays a very important role also, himalayan salt inparticular has very high amounts of other minerals with it and will aid in maintaining a good electrolyte balance and to keep your body slightly alkaline which is good.

That being said its not even worth worying about it unless your into a comp and at very low bf its not going to be noticeable otherwise. If you do take him salts or other good salts like celtic sea salt with your water to improve the mineral content and TDS (total dissolved solids) like me, just take a good magnesium supplement to be on the safe side.

I consume a gram of him salt in a litre of water inbetween meals with greens and 1/2 lime. I just take 3g magnesium ascorbate across the day which is good


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

so when carbing up you would keep sodium levels right down so you only help water in your muscle obviously trying not to spill over.

so you would keep sodium intake normal when you deplete then reduce it when you increase the carbs to carb up?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Its all way over my head tbh with you mate. I think we'll wait for other bb'rs to have a look in. Why are you so interested in this? As a powerlifter playing with you electrolyte blance can mess up your CNS strength..


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i plan on competing in a show sometimes this year hopefully and i am dieting at the minute so am looking at trying a few different things out when bodyfat gets lower. I may as well use this time to get some practive in to see what works for myself etc instead of just dieting.

im experimenting so to speak


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Many pros **** it up and I've even heard Pscarb say not to bother with it as it can go horribly wrong. Best off just using carb and warer manipulation imo mate


----------

